# Onkyo tx-nr1010



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone own this receiver? If so,can it play Dvd Audio & SACD,this is a deal breaker for me! Have you had any problems? Looks like a very nice receiver,especially if I can get it for a Grand! Thanks!!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

According to pg. 78 of the owner's manual, in the "Listening Mode Preset" section:


> ■Other Multich Source
> Specifies the default listening mode for multichannel PCM sources from HDMI IN such as DVD-Audio, and DSD multichannel sources such as Super Audio CD.


On pg. 118, in the "Specifications" section:


> ■HDMI
> . . .
> Audio Format - Dolby TrueHD, DTS-HD Master Audio, DVD-Audio, DSD
> . . .


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

eljay said:


> According to pg. 78 of the owner's manual, in the "Listening Mode Preset" section: On pg. 118, in the "Specifications" section:


Thank You Soooo much Eljay for the info. I looked & looked & no where did it say it played DVD-Audio & SACD. Now I'm confused! I thought Multichannel Audio was Analog but HDMI is Digital. How can it play True Multichannel Audio & not be Analog? Can someone explain this? Thanks Again!!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> I thought Multichannel Audio was Analog but HDMI is Digital. How can it play True Multichannel Audio & not be Analog?


Multi-channel just means that the audio stream is comprised of more than two (stereo) channels. And any audio stream stored on a disc (stereo, DD, DTS, SACD, etc.) is digital. Once it undergoes a digital-to-analogue conversion, it becomes analogue.

The stream can be converted in the player (if the player has the capability), with the resulting audio sent via multi-channel (or stereo) analogue outputs to the AVR. Or it can be sent to the AVR and converted there (if the AVR has the capability).

Either way, in the end you get multi-channel (or stereo) analogue audio.


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

eljay said:


> Multi-channel just means that the audio stream is comprised of more than two (stereo) channels. And any audio stream stored on a disc (stereo, DD, DTS, SACD, etc.) is digital. Once it undergoes a digital-to-analogue conversion, it becomes analogue. The stream can be converted in the player (if the player has the capability), with the resulting audio sent via multi-channel (or stereo) analogue outputs to the AVR. Or it can be sent to the AVR and converted there (if the AVR has the capability). Either way, in the end you get multi-channel (or stereo) analogue audio.


How is it possible for me to hook up my Denon DVD 2900 player to the Onkyo 1010 to play SACD when my 2900 only have RCA JACKS for output. Is there a RCA to HDMI cable for Multichannel Audio? Thanks!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

I don't know if analogue-to-HDMI converters exist, but if they do exist they're likely not cheap. IMO, you're better off buying an inexpensive BD player - such as the Sony BDP-S1200 for ~$60 - and streaming DSD over HDMI from the player to the AVR.


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

eljay said:


> I don't know if analogue-to-HDMI converters exist, but if they do exist they're likely not cheap. IMO, you're better off buying an inexpensive BD player - such as the Sony BDP-S1200 for ~$60 - and streaming DSD over HDMI from the player to the AVR.


According to Cnet my 2900 was,at that time,the best Audio they've ever tested for music & there was a lot of praise from the audiophiles also. So I would like to keep it & use it if at all possible! I think I'll look into a RCA to HDMI cable,if it exist. Thanks for your help! By the way how do you like the Onkyo 1010? Any concerns? Thanks!!!


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Jre56 said:


> According to Cnet my 2900 was,at that time,the best Audio they've ever tested for music & there was a lot of praise from the audiophiles also.


A lot has changed in 11 years, and I wouldn't get too hung up on what "audiophiles" have to say. If the DAC in the AVR is any good, you won't lose anything by having the AVR decode the DSD stream.



> So I would like to keep it & use it if at all possible! I think I'll look into a RCA to HDMI cable,if it exist.


Fair enough, but a cable isn't going to convert the multi-channel analogue stream back to a digital stream. You'll need a converter to do that. Best of luck with the search - I hope you're able to find one so that you can continue to use your DVD player.


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone else have the Onkyo 1010? I would like to hear someone's experience who actually have the receiver.


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

You don't need a converter, the 2900 looks like it has a coaxial and optical audio out. Your receiver should have an optical audio and a coaxial audio in. The coaxial looks just like an RCA cable and the optical (aka Toslink) connector is completely different. Both will deliver multi-channel audio from your DVD player to the Receiver. Optical is the better way to go.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

rambocommando said:


> You don't need a converter, the 2900 looks like it has a coaxial and optical audio out.


According to pg. 12 of the manual for the DVD-2900:


> With Super Audio CDs, digital audio signals cannot be output. Use analog connectors.


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry, I didn't realize SACD had that restriction. It appears that you can't output SACD over an unencrypted digital path (optical/coax) it must use an encrypted path (hdmi). So you'll need to have it output over analog using PCM to get multi-channel audio. I'm not sure if the dvd player is capable of that.

There might also be some device that would combine the optical/coax with the video out and output to hdmi if you are really stuck on keeping it digital to the receiver


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

rambocommando said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize SACD had that restriction. ... So you'll need to have it output over analog using PCM to get multi-channel audio. I'm not sure if the dvd player is capable of that.


It is, but the new AVR doesn't have multi-channel analogue inputs. The OP is looking for a converter, but IMO there's no benefit of doing:
- a digital-to-analogue conversion in the player;
- an analogue-to-digital conversion in some sort of analogue-to-HDMI converter; and
- another digital-to-analogue conversion in the AVR.

For ~$60, he can buy a new BD player that will output DSD via HDMI to the AVR, which will decode it.

He uses the BD player for Blu-ray movies/audio and SACD audio, and he keeps the existing DVD player for DVDs and stereo audio.


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

eljay said:


> It is, but the new AVR doesn't have multi-channel analogue inputs. The OP is looking for a converter, but IMO there's no benefit of doing: - a digital-to-analogue conversion in the player; - an analogue-to-digital conversion in some sort of analogue-to-HDMI converter; and - another digital-to-analogue conversion in the AVR. For ~$60, he can buy a new BD player that will output DSD via HDMI to the AVR, which will decode it. He uses the BD player for Blu-ray movies/audio and SACD audio, and he keeps the existing DVD player for DVDs and stereo audio.


Looks like there's an Oppo 103 in my future. I see it plays Dvd-Audio & SACD & I assume it outputs via HDMI.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

Jre56 said:


> Looks like there's an Oppo 103 in my future. I see it plays Dvd-Audio & SACD & I assume it outputs via HDMI.


Yes, it will output a DSD stream via HDMI - same as the $60 Sony, although I think the Sony handles only SACD (and not DVD-A).

OPPOs are very well-rated players with top-notch customer support. (I have two BDP-83s and two DV-980Hs.) The BDP-103 is a solid choice to replace (or complement) your Denon.


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

eljay said:


> Yes, it will output a DSD stream via HDMI - same as the $60 Sony, although I think the Sony handles only SACD (and not DVD-A). OPPOs are very well-rated players with top-notch customer support. (I have two BDP-83s and two DV-980Hs.) The BDP-103 is a solid choice to replace (or complement) your Denon.


I've always wanted an Oppo especially the 105 but $1200 is a little steep & I wonder will I hear the difference in sound quality over the 103 at a third of the price! Although I paid a $1000 for the Denon I don't want to spend another grand on a Blu-Ray player while I'm looking for a receiver that's also a grand. Think I'll get the 103 first & do an A/B comparison with the Denon & hear how they compare! Let's see if modern trumps Old!!


----------



## Jre56 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well I finally bought the Oppo 103 & I did the side by side comparison & I must admit New trumps Old in this case. The 103 is more Dynamic & Lively. Now I'm thinking the 105 is in my future.


----------

